# Ranger Technical Question



## msf62000 (Aug 24, 2007)

Hi guys not new to 2cool but this is the first time to post in this forum and could use some help. I have a 2008 Polaris Ranger 700 that I'm needing to change the boots on. My question is everywhere i search online it seems that there is only 1 part# for the boots is this correct? Are all 8 boots the same? I would have thought at least the inners would be different than the outters. I just want to make sure I order the correct parts. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Tail'in around (Oct 12, 2006)

The inner and outer boots on your stock axles are the same.


----------



## msf62000 (Aug 24, 2007)

Thank you so much about to order 8 of them right now.


----------



## pg542 (Oct 9, 2006)

msf62000 said:


> Thank you so much about to order 8 of them right now.


Don't forget to get the proper tool for attaching the new stainless clamps. The look like a set of pliers with a little parrot beak. You WILL need them to install the new ones w/o buggering them up. Also order the boot kits. Then you get the premeasured and correct grease for the joints. I've recently replaced the fronts on mine. Not a real difficult job, but the right tools help.


----------



## msf62000 (Aug 24, 2007)

pg542 said:


> Don't forget to get the proper tool for attaching the new stainless clamps. The look like a set of pliers with a little parrot beak. You WILL need them to install the new ones w/o buggering them up. Also order the boot kits. Then you get the premeasured and correct grease for the joints. I've recently replaced the fronts on mine. Not a real difficult job, but the right tools help.


Appreciate the heads up will do.


----------



## pg542 (Oct 9, 2006)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/POLARIS-EAR...Parts_Accessories&hash=item53e4aee269&vxp=mtr link to clamp installation tool. I believe it is a Lisle brand tool. Google Lisle #30500 and you can shop around for best price


----------

